# Perdemos o outro forum, mas ficamos com este ;)

## X73

Bem, estive afastado uma data de tempo, tinha começado traduções, depois tive que usar o disco com gentoo para algo urgente... enfim... no backups...

Estou de volta, o tempo é pouco, quando tiver oportunidade volto a instalar a maravilha  :Wink: 

abraços...

Marcos Ramos

----------

## pilla

Qual era o outro forum que perdemos?

----------

## RoadRunner

Havia um fórum na empresa onde o Humpback trabalhava, era basicamente para apoiar as traduções que agora estão paradas. Mas este é mais geral =)

----------

## pilla

Ah bom, eh que eu estava fora de contexto....   :Smile: 

----------

